# Companion Dog Show - Brighton Sunday May 9th. Allsorts Dog Rescue



## eurorider (Apr 23, 2010)

COMPANION DOG SHOW 
In aid of ALLSORTS DOG RESCUE & The Friends Of Withdean Park
Supporting the Lilac Lark as part of the Annual Brighton Arts Festival.
Sunday May 9th 2010 at Withdean Park, London Road , Patcham, Brighton
Entries from 12:30, classes start at 1pm.
Parking is free in surrounding streets.
Many other attractions at the Lilac Lark. Stalls, refreshments, plants, pig racing (not real ones), music.
And the beautiful fragrance of 500 lilac bushes growing in the park.

TRIPLE ROSETTES 1ST  5TH IN ALL CLASSES - Entry fee £1.00 all novelty classes, £1.50 all pedigree classes

Licensed by the Kennel Club

Dogs do not have to be Kennel Club registered to enter this show

Winners of Challenge Certificates, Reserve Challenge Certificates Junior Warrants are not eligible for entry in the pedigree classes, but can compete in the novelty classes. Dogs

Only undocked and legally docked dogs are allowed to compete.

PEDIGREE CLASSES RING A - Judge Anne Hodgson (RIKITA)

Class 1. Any Breed Dog or Bitch 6 - 12 months
Class 2. Any Toy Dog or Bitch 
Class 3. Any Utility Dog or Bitch 
Class 4. Any Hound Dog or Bitch 
Class 5. Any Terrier Dog or Bitch
Class 6. Any Gundog/Working/Pastoral Dog or Bitch

BEST IN SHOW will follow these classes.

Trophies and Rosettes and Goodies for EVERY CLASS WINNER !
BEST IN SHOW TO WIN THE FRIENDS OF WITHDEAN PARK TROPHY
BEST PUPPY TO WIN THE LILAC LARK CUP

Puppies under 6 calendar months of age are not permitted to compete at this show.
Dogs must remain on lead at all times, unless in the rest of the park.
DO NOT LEAVE YOUR DOG UNATTENDED IN YOUR CAR  THE SURROUNDING STREETS WILL BE PATROLLED
PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR DOG

NOVELTY CLASSES Ring B Judge JoAnne Good (BBC Radio London)

Class 7. Any non-pedigree puppy 6 - 12 months
Class 8. Any Dog homed by Allsorts Dog Rescue
Winner to Receive the ALLSORTS CUP in Memory of Mr Jones

Class 9 Brace  Any pair of dogs.
Class 10. Prettiest Bitch
Class 11. Best Sighthound - DOG 
Class 12. Child Handler
Class 13. Best Condition
NOVELTY CLASSES Ring C Louise Croucher

Class 14. Veteran. Any dog over 7yrs.
Class 15. Judges Choice.
Class 16. Best 6 legs.  One dog plus handler.
Class 17. Best Rescue. Any rescue dog.
Class 18.Waggiest tail.
Class19.Handsome lad
Class20.Best Sighthound - BITCH
Class 21. Any Dog Not Having Won a Rosette Today  FREE ENTRY

contact details can be found at Allsorts Dog Rescue​


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

looks a great day out i will be there


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Me, my OH, greyhound and terrier will be there!!!  x


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

Week today for the dog show spread the word


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

would have loved to come to this but my son's 16th birthday that day, shame always next time


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Great day!! Really enjoyed ourselves!! The dogs loved it and would love to go again xx


----------

